# Houdini's Hutch



## missmerlin2010 (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, I thought I would make a Bunny Blog, so here it is! I will post whenever I have the time!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 25, 2010)

I look forward to seeing some pictures of Houdini.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 25, 2010)

definitely pictures.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 26, 2010)

Pictures are definately a must have in a blog, haha


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Oct 28, 2010)

Well here are some pics of Houdini!!! 
















:bunnyheart Well,there are some pictures for you!! I hoped to get some with pumpkins, but, he is not being helpful!


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh.. This is me this morning.. :bed:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 28, 2010)

Houdini is a beautiful bunny.


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, I was bored today, so i was messing around on Tagxedo (Really cool website!) and made a bunny out of words from the front page of rabbits online!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thats pretty cool.


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey everyone! Guess what?! I may be going to get a new bunny later today! She is a mini lop, very sweet, and she is white with black spots and splotches (I believe it is called broken.) I have been thinking about getting her for a while, and I LOVE her!! I will post pics after I get her!


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, I got the new bun earlier! She is a young mini lop and is super cute! I will post pics tomorrow, cause the sun is down, so lighting would be BAD!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 24, 2010)

:clapping:Congratulations, I am looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

Here are some pics of my new girly!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 26, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## pugsleybunny18 (Nov 28, 2010)

OMG!!! She is soooo cute and I love Houdini


----------



## pugsleybunny18 (Nov 29, 2010)

You need to add Panda to your Bunnies page


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks For reminding me!


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 1, 2010)

awww, such sweet bunnies! :heartbeat:


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Dec 3, 2010)

Please remember to vote for Houdini in the Photo Files Contest!!arty0002:

leaseplease:

Thanks!


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Dec 26, 2010)

Well, finally bought a fifty pound bag of rabbit food. I was going through the 10 pound bags at a pretty good rate..


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 30, 2010)

It will be much cheaper too!


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, i did the math and it was $20 cheaper than buying 5 bags of 10 pounds.


----------

